# Titcomb 3/3/2013



## Conrad (Mar 3, 2013)

*Date Skied: *March 3, 2013

*Ski Area: *Titcomb Mountain, Farmington, ME

*Conditions: *Spring

*Trip Report: *
Since I go to the University of Maine at Farmington, of course it was only a matter of time before I skied Titcomb, one of the few mountains left in the country still operated by a ski club. Tucked in the western Maine and with two t-bars and a Pony lift, it is considered small by most people's standards, yet has some short, but steep terrain that could rival any major ski area (unfortunately no picture of the steepest trail, but about 50-75 feet of at least a 45 degree drop). Titcomb is a family friendly mountain where kids quite possibly outnumber adults, with a nice rustic lodge dating back to the 1940's and diesel burning t-bars dating to the 1950's or 60's. Most of the staff are club members who volunteer their time throughout the season to support the club. Today was a ski free day thanks to Franklin Memorial Hospital, so with nothing to lose I made the 2 mile bike ride over to the mountain to get some midday turns in.

Lodge:




Riding #1 T-Bar




#2 T-Bar




Lots of kids gravitated towards this cliff jump, although not all of them did it:




T-Bar derailed. I really have been having bad luck this season: First in December at Sugarloaf when the mountain lost power. Then at Sunday River when Jordan Mountain Double started having mechanical problems. Then later the same day having Barker breakdown at 3:55. Now the t-bar derailed and everyone had to get off the lift. But if you can't already tell, I don't see this as a problem since it actually tends to make the day more interest. Props to the Titcomb maintenance people for getting the lift going again in less than 15 minutes!




Video of #1 T-Bar:








Overall I really enjoyed the place and I definitely have to get over there more often. This was my first time ever.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 3, 2013)

Cool.  I had actually thought about checking out Titcomb or Spruce on my way to the AZ Summit this year, but ended up heading up a day early late in the evening and missing out on the opportunity to try either of them.

These small little community hills are so rare these days, but IMO an important part of ski culture and introducing new people to the sport.  

Maybe next year I'll check Titcomb out on my way to Sugarloaf.  I'm sure I'd have fun.


----------



## salsgang (Mar 4, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks for the Maine stoke. I went to UMF in the late 80's and took a learn to ski class that was taught by students in the old ski industry study program. We usually went to sugarloaf but went to titcomb when the weather was bad.


----------



## Conrad (Mar 5, 2013)

salsgang  said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the Maine stoke. I went to UMF in the late 80's and took a learn to ski class that was taught by students in the old ski industry study program. We usually went to sugarloaf but went to titcomb when the weather was bad.



Nice, another member of the UMF community!




deadheadskier  said:


> Maybe next year I'll check Titcomb out on my way to Sugarloaf. I'm sure I'd have fun.


Definitely a fun trip. Although I don't think they opened on Fridays this season.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice report.  Love to see the local hills getting some attention.  Titcomb reminds me of the Mt. Greylock Ski Club in the Berkshires, except I think the only have rope tows.


----------

